# Anthropomorphisme et autres étrangetés



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2007)

M&#232;re nature gratifie parfois le monde qui nous entoure de formes &#233;tranges... Je vous propose de nous faire partager quelques-unes de vos plus myst&#232;rieuses, amusantes ou inqui&#232;tantes rencontres  Vous devez &#234;tre l'auteur des photos 






​


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2007)

ah ben  merde elle est pas de moi :rateau:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2007)

_je sens que &#231;a tourner court&#8230;_

elles sont de vous ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2007)

Le petit bonhomme du haut a toujours &#233;t&#233; pour moi : "le gardien"
Mais je me suis toujours demand&#233; quelle &#233;tait cette &#233;trange chose qu'il gardait 
(Pr&#232;s de la passe de Diouk, plateau de l'Assaba, Mauritanie)






Et comme il est question d'anthropomorphisme et autres bizarerries, un d&#233;tour vers ni les animaux ni les v&#233;g&#233;taux mais quelque part entre les deux d'une certaine fa&#231;on. Celui-l&#224;, je ne l'ai pas ramass&#233;, il y aurait pourtant de quoi faire un bon plat, enfin pour ceux qui ont des meules &#224; granit 
(pas loin des gorges du B&#232;s, haute-Loz&#232;re)


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2007)

Déjà posté mais ça colle bien avec le sujet...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2007)

d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e aussi mais...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2007)

... allons-y gaimement. Monument Valley, 1996.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Février 2007)

Il parait que ma photo aurait sa place ici ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2007)

Merci pour les nouvelles contributions


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2007)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Février 2007)

Ca c'est du zoomorphisme improbable !

Raconte un peu !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ca c'est du zoomorphisme improbable !
> 
> Raconte un peu !


C'est un rocher sur une des iles Lavezzi (en face de Bonifacio en Corse) 

J'en ai d'autre mais je les garde pour un peu plus tard


----------



## alan.a (24 Février 2007)

Il y a son cousin &#224; Fontainebleau


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Février 2007)

C'est S&#233;go qui va &#234;tre contente !


----------



## mado (24 Février 2007)

La nature sculpte beaucoup d'éléphants on dirait 

Quelque part en Sardaigne du Nord.




​


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

Corsica..........:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guigus31 (27 Février 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2007)

Tyranausorus Rex


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

_clic sur l'image pour agrandir_ ​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

_pour voir le format original... clic sur la photo_


----------



## Sloughi (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2007)

Shreck en pleine forme 

Et Mickey qui matte en douce à l'arrière plan ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> une belle plante verte... comme moi
> ...​



c'est donc confirm&#233;, tu piques le matin jp...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Mars 2008)

Allez on fait revivre ce sujet... bon la photo est prise à l'arache...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

C'est quoi ça comme appareil photo "l'arache"


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Mars 2008)

C'est un appareil qui fait des photos "hyper-vite-et-comme-elles-viennent" !


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2008)

_Clic photo pour un autre angle_​


----------



## Sloughi (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Mars 2008)

Y'a de l'antropomorphisme là-dedans :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Bah oui...
Tu la vois pas la verge syphilitique géante?


----------



## CatFauve (13 Mars 2008)




----------



## CatFauve (13 Mars 2008)

Dans la même famille...


----------



## benydelsail (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## TheLil0o (9 Avril 2008)

Toutes ces photos d'arbes me font penser à ceux que l'ont peut observer
dans l'avant dernier (je crois) numéro de La Hulotte, sur les arbres. 
Donc maintenant, je peux vous expliquer pourquoi ils sont de cette forme.​ 

Ah les scientifiques, ils ont réponse à tout ​ 


http://Loud-Cloud.skyrock.com :rateau:​


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2008)

TheLil0o a dit:


> Toutes ces photos d'arbes me font penser à ceux que l'ont peut observer
> dans l'avant dernier (je crois) numéro de La Hulotte, sur les arbres.
> Donc maintenant, je peux vous expliquer pourquoi ils sont de cette forme.​
> 
> Ah les scientifiques, ils ont réponse à tout ​





Chouette !!! 

Ton lien (que je n'ai pas visité) a t-il un quelconque rapport avec le sujet ?

Sinon, pas la moindre photo ? :rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2008)

Euh c'est une sculpture ça nan?


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh c'est une sculpture ça nan?









C'est un silex ! 


Ramassé sur une plage normande pour me faire un bracelet ! Trop lourd ! :rateau:


----------



## CatFauve (28 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## mado (31 Août 2008)

3 falaises qui se combinent pour donner un profil. Un endroit superbe, comme l'ensemble de cette île (Minorque), il faut bien le dire ​


----------



## Bazinga (31 Août 2008)

Suis etonné que l'on ai pas encore mis le fameux "visage de Mars"


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Suis etonné que l'on ai pas encore mis le fameux "visage de Mars"



Peut-être parce que le principe est que les photos affichées ici aient été *prises par* les personnes qui les postent. Est-ce le cas de la tienne?


----------



## Bazinga (31 Août 2008)

Ok j avais mal lu le premier post

Mea Culpa


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> et voici en plus quelques "bizarreries" de google earth!
> 
> 
> *Il y en a encore plein d autres ainsi si on recherche un peu dans les moteurs de recherche*



Justement non 
Le principe n'est pas de faire le tour du web, mais de publier des photos prises par tes soins. (comme dans tout Portfolio d'ailleurs)


----------



## rigolpazavexa (31 Août 2008)

Pattes d'éph.


----------



## TheLil0o (2 Septembre 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Chouette !!!
> 
> Ton lien (que je n'ai pas visité) a t-il un quelconque rapport avec le sujet ?
> 
> Sinon, pas la moindre photo ? :rateau:


 
Héhé nan sans rapport, sans vouloir faire perdre votre temps, c'était juste mes photos personnelles et dilettantes. Sinon pas de photo nan, j'ai pas encore trouvé l'arbre parfait 

Si j'en trouve jpenserais au forum, sur-ce, bonne rentrée


----------



## MamaCass (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## cornelie (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Zebrinha (29 Novembre 2008)

Trop cool ce fil!!! 
Encore!!:love:
Je n'ai pour l'instant rien à poster, (snif....) mais je ne désespère pas!
Z


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2008)

Bravo pour ce fil j'adore !

Ile maurice en fevrier :


----------



## NED (2 Décembre 2008)

Une de mes plages préférées : L'esconil
Pas loin de mon fief.

Lookez au centre, en partant de la gauche, au milieu, 2eme, 3eme et 4ème segment, on dirait 3 têtes de Troll qui font la tronche!


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (13 Janvier 2009)

Concrétion d'eau sur une fontaine...
​


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Février 2011)

DETERRAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

m'a fait peur c'tarbre en vrai :afraid:... squattage quelques jours en face, vague impression d'être observée...


----------

